# Most simple way to load soundfonts nowadays into Kontakt 5?



## Thomas Kallweit (Feb 6, 2019)

Please help me out.

I know that kontakt should be capable of importing soundfonts, but I cannot find out how. It's been a long time since I did this. Thought it would be possible via the browser.
Via "view" - forgive my lameness, but I cannot see how it works. The "load" function only gives a section with .nki, .nkb and .nkm. Drag and drop does not work. 

Just wanted to load a sf2 first, not convert before that into a kontakt-format, so not batch import.

Did some googling and found that (and lots of old, old threads):

"show" in the browser. It displays the following options:

.wav
.aiff
.snd
.nki
.nkm
.kit
.txt
.??? (unknown)"

Is "show" "view"? Anyways it would be great if someone could give an enlightful hint where to choose the formats.


----------



## YaniDee (Feb 6, 2019)

In the file browser, click the "view" button, and make sure "show foreign formats" is checked. This should show your sound font files. They each have an icon that looks like a folder. When you (single) click that, it will show a similar looking folder icon in the window below (that shows the individual samples). You can drag or double click that and it will load. Works for me..


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Feb 6, 2019)

Thanks so much, YaniDee!

 "show foreign formats" was the answer!!
Worked here, too.


----------



## YaniDee (Feb 6, 2019)

Thomas Kallweit said:


> Thanks so much, YaniDee!


You're very welcome. I don't think a lot of people still use soundfonts, but there's some good ones still out there, and boy, talk about light on resources!


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Feb 6, 2019)

Yeah, of course they go back to the "archaic" sample days or so (and they aren't that fashionable or scripted), but yes I also think there are some good ones still! 
I collected and used lots of them earlier and thought how it would be to check some of them out again and separate the good, bad and ugly. 

cheers


----------



## geronimo (Feb 7, 2019)

YaniDee said:


> In the file browser, click the "view" button, and make sure "show foreign formats" is checked.


Missing option with KONTAKT 6 _


----------



## gamma-ut (Feb 7, 2019)

Apparently it got removed. K6 only handles the basic formats like WAV, AIFF other than the NKs.


----------

